# Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

While this is a favorite of mine, tonight is the first time I have had one with a cigar. What a great complement to a smoke. Gonna have to start stocking this in the beer fridge. :tu


----------



## AggieChemDoc (May 27, 2008)

Nice. I usually go with a very hoppy IPA when I do beer and a cigar, but there's no reason a good stout like SS's wouldn't do.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I haven't had one of these in donkey's years, but it is a great beer. Probably one of the best oatmeal stouts out there.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I had my first one of these recently and while I'm not a real big stout guy I really enjoyed the flavor in this beer. I could see this going well with a smoke.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I find Sam Smith's to be a bit of a mild stout for my liking. Very easy to drink, though. Have you tried the Dogfish Head or Rogue stouts? They pack a bit more punch which may be able hold it's own against a more full bodied stout.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I like me some Oatmeal Stout and Sam Smith is a good one. 

Unlike a regular stout (sans oatmeal) the addition of oats reduces the bitterness as well as impart the well-known smoothness because of their high content of proteins, lipids (includes fats and waxes), and gums. 

Another favorite is Anderson Valley's Barney Flats Oatmeal Stout. :tu


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

samuel smith is a great brewery. their nut brown ale is also superb


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Had my first tonight. I was impressed and will be getting more.


----------

